# My arts



## kojomidori (Nov 4, 2019)

some stuff i did


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 4, 2019)

Very unique! I like it! c:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 4, 2019)

kojomidori said:


> some stuff i did



Hello.

Great Art and really "unique".
Especially the First Picture.

Thank you for Sharing your work.


----------



## Chary (Nov 4, 2019)

Woah those are some cool drawings!


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 4, 2019)

its pretty sweet in how unique your style is. I like it


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice and detailed!


----------



## kojomidori (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh wow thank you guys!


----------



## Proto-Propski (Nov 4, 2019)

I really like your sense of style. Do keep it up, and always keep improving your craft. IMO You have a hopeful future in any field of art as long as you put your mind, and heart into your work like you did with these.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Nov 4, 2019)

I really like those line arts. The line art profile and the first line art full body shot are positively gorgeous.


----------



## kojomidori (Nov 5, 2019)

Here is some animation test thing its a bit choppy put it was for practice anyways


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2019)

kojomidori said:


> Here is some animation test thing its a bit choppy put it was for practice anyways



Great.

I would not even be able to do that.......


----------



## kojomidori (Nov 9, 2019)

oh


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool! Is Morrigan Aesland among your favourite characters?


----------

